# Indian restaurant in centre of Bristol



## Geri (Apr 15, 2010)

A girl from work is going on maternity leave next month and wants to go for an Indian as her leaving do.

Our office is in King Square, so my original plan was to walk up to the Arches and go to the Sheesh Mahal. Anyway, on mentioning this to someone at work he was horrified and said it was too dodgy to be walking around that area late at night  and it would be better if we went somewhere in town.

Howver, I've looked at a few places and whilst they seem nice, they are twice the price of the Sheesh Mahal! And I have no idea which one to chose.

So - any recommendations? There is one in Small Street - Spice of India - which looks as if it might be cheaper than the rest but there is no menu online so I can't check out the prices. I did ring them and ask them to fax a menu but they haven't done yet. Has anyone tried this one?


----------



## strung out (Apr 15, 2010)

never been to that one, though i have been to kathmandu. i think it was quite nice, but i was very pissed and don't remember much about the menu or prices.


----------



## Geri (Apr 15, 2010)

We've been to Kathmandu (although nobody else seems to remember!), I thought it was OK but nothing special. It's just as pricy as the others, about £10 for a curry + the cost of rice, bread etc.

I don't like the building it's in either.


----------



## big eejit (Apr 15, 2010)

Gluocester Road dodgy? Where do they live, Bradley Stoke?


----------



## mr_eko (Apr 15, 2010)

try old india on St. Nicholas Street


----------



## Geri (Apr 15, 2010)

big eejit said:


> Gluocester Road dodgy? Where do they live, Bradley Stoke?



Pensford or somewhere like that. Probably have a heart attack if they had to go to Easton.


----------



## Geri (Apr 15, 2010)

mr_eko said:


> try old india on St. Nicholas Street



That looks nice, but I forgot to say they need to do chicken dhansak and chilli nan


----------



## strung out (Apr 15, 2010)

a lot of places might do dishes not on the menu. i know my local curry house will do requests within reason.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 15, 2010)

Shalimar (by the Pipe & Slippers) is closer and dirt cheap (not the most luxuriant of eat-ins though).

From memory Chilli's on Park Street (towards top on left) is decent, not too pricey, and the Viceroy (further towards bottom, on right, sort of a basement restaurant) is edible and cheap.

http://www.takeawaysulike.co.uk/takeaways/bs65rw1/
http://bristol.myvillage.com/place/chillis-tandoori-clifton-bristol
http://www.restaurant-guide.com/viceroy-the.htm


----------



## Geri (Apr 15, 2010)

I don't think it's the distance as such but they don't like the idea of walking around Stokes Croft at night. They won't even do it in the day, they only ever walk to Tesco or into town from the office.

I wasn't sure if Chilli's was just a takeaway or not - I couldn't tell from the pics. The Viceroy looks as if it might be OK.


----------



## BlackArab (Apr 15, 2010)

I think Chilli's has closed down. I do remember going to one on King St near to Renato's. It's been a while though since I was last there. I'm baffled as to why your colleague is worried about Stokes Croft while working in the area


----------



## Geri (Apr 15, 2010)

I think the one on King Street is the Raj, went there years ago and it was great but some of the recent reviews are terrible.


----------



## BlackArab (Apr 15, 2010)

Geri said:


> I think the one on King Street is the Raj, went there years ago and it was great but some of the recent reviews are terrible.



Have to say I've been pissed everytime I've been there but it seemed ok. One solution I suppose is to get the bus to the Arches if he hides on the floor he might avoid random gunfire


----------



## Beanburger (Apr 15, 2010)

Geri said:


> Pensford


Bristol's equivalent of Guildford.


----------



## Geri (Apr 15, 2010)

Beanburger said:


> Bristol's equivalent of Guildford.



Ooh, that's a bit harsh. 

The Rising Sun is a great pub.


----------



## Beanburger (Apr 15, 2010)

Geri said:


> Ooh, that's a bit harsh.
> 
> The Rising Sun is a great pub.


That's interesting. I've driven past it so many times and wondered what it was like. I'd kinda assumed it was shit, but maintained a vague fantasy that it might be worth a visit.


----------



## Geri (Apr 15, 2010)

Well, it must be almost 25 years since I've been in there but it still looks the same!


----------



## Beanburger (Apr 15, 2010)

Geri said:


> Well, it must be almost 25 years since I've been in there but it still looks the same!


Oh dear. I suspect the hippies have long since departed.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 15, 2010)

BlackArab said:


> I think Chilli's has closed down.



Well, it's a while since I've been there


----------



## Geri (Apr 15, 2010)

The Cattlemans has also closed down - unbelievable!


----------



## BlackArab (Apr 15, 2010)

Geri said:


> The Cattlemans has also closed down - unbelievable!



Both I and the bloke I was sat next were saying what a shame it was and we had always wanted to try it out and never got round to it. Not sure why but there was something about it's old school feel that I quite liked.


----------



## Geri (Apr 15, 2010)

BlackArab said:


> Both I and the bloke I was sat next were saying what a shame it was and we had always wanted to try it out and never got round to it. Not sure why but there was something about it's old school feel that I quite liked.



I went there once with my friend Jim, and he was showing off and said to the waiter "Hey mate, have you got any of that Bollinger champagne?"


----------



## BlackArab (Apr 15, 2010)

Geri said:


> I went there once with my friend Jim, and he was showing off and said to the waiter "Hey mate, have you got any of that Bollinger champagne?"



was it any good?


----------



## Geri (Apr 15, 2010)

We drank it with orange juice for some reason! I prefer Moet if I ever get the chance (i.e. when I am not paying!)


----------



## BlackArab (Apr 15, 2010)

Geri said:


> We drank it with orange juice for some reason! I prefer Moet if I ever get the chance (i.e. when I am not paying!)




my bad, I meant the Cattlemans...


----------



## Geri (Apr 15, 2010)

BlackArab said:


> my bad, I meant the Cattlemans...



I can't remember much about it, really - it was pretty much like the Berni Inns of old - not posh, think we had prawn cocktail and steak & chips. It was a bit weird because we had a car crash the night before, we had just come out of the BRI because my workmate who was with us had fractured her skull and we decided to go there on the spur of the moment.


----------



## BlackArab (Apr 15, 2010)

I was suprised to find out it was only 25 years old, in my mind it looked it had been there since rationing ended. Oh well, 25 years is a decent run for any restaurant.


----------



## rasrave (May 4, 2010)

Sorry to butt into this thread but someone mentioned a place about half way up Park Street and it reminded me of an Italian place up on the corner about three quarters of the way up on the left hand side. Had an outdoor terrace looking over Park street, very mellow, had a few work does there back in the early 1990's...ring a bell?
I threw up over the side of the balcony onto Park street, but that's a different story!


----------



## hermitical (May 5, 2010)

yeah, thanks for coming to Bristol...


----------



## Geri (May 5, 2010)

rasrave said:


> Sorry to butt into this thread but someone mentioned a place about half way up Park Street and it reminded me of an Italian place up on the corner about three quarters of the way up on the left hand side. Had an outdoor terrace looking over Park street, very mellow, had a few work does there back in the early 1990's...ring a bell?



Yeah I've been there, can't remember what it's called though. As far as I know it's still there.


----------



## BlackArab (May 6, 2010)

Geri said:


> Yeah I've been there, can't remember what it's called though. As far as I know it's still there.



Vincenzo's Pizza House possibly?

http://vincenzos-bristol.co.uk/location.html


----------



## Geri (May 6, 2010)

BlackArab said:


> Vincenzo's Pizza House possibly?
> 
> http://vincenzos-bristol.co.uk/location.html



That's the one - some shocking reviews! I can't remember much about it.


----------



## big eejit (May 6, 2010)

I went there a couple of months ago. It was alright. Been around for donkeys years with the same staff. I'm pretty sure one of the waiters remembered me from when they barred a group of us from there about 15 years ago! Either that or he fancied me.


----------



## BlackArab (May 6, 2010)

Never been but always thought i'd try it one day, better try it soon before I have another Cattlemans moment. 

Can anyone tell me btw, which business now occupies the site of the infamous Why Not 'restaurant' that was around late 80s?


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 6, 2010)

It's alright there, nothing outstanding, but darn cheap (early evening special is good value if you're not a total food snob). Quite nice of a warm summer evening on the terrace. Friendly, non-snooty staff.


----------



## Edcase (May 7, 2010)

Geri, don't know if I'm too late in the day here but there's an excellent South Indian place on the Triangle, opposite the Casino- you'd probably be looking at £15 a head for food so it's not as cheap as say the Sheesh Mahal, but the grub is killer, I can highly recommend it. 

I just can't remember its name.


----------



## Geri (May 7, 2010)

It is too late as we're going to the Spice of India tonight! I think that would be too far anyway, some people were whingeing about having to walk over to the centre.

I don't know what they expect, I can't magic up an Indian restaurant 100 yards from the office.


----------



## Geri (May 8, 2010)

Well, I recommend the Spice of India - nice food, and cheap (for town anyway).

I am regretting the chillli nan bread this morning though


----------



## i_hate_beckham (May 29, 2010)

big eejit said:


> Gluocester Road dodgy? Where do they live, Bradley Stoke?


Dodgy as fuck, i live on it.


----------

